

Jury Reaches Verdict in Ellen Pao, Kleiner Perkins Case: Not Guilty - jalonso510
http://blog.sfgate.com/stew/2015/03/27/reaction-ellen-pao-kleiner-perkins-verdict/

======
jalonso510
Jury answers "no" on all claims.

